# Outlook 2003



## refbaptdude (Aug 14, 2008)

How do you overlay or overlap multiple calendars in MS Outlook 2003?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## caddy (Aug 14, 2008)

Go to Calendar, Open a Shared Calendar. 

1st that person has to "share out" their calendar. From there, you'll be able to see it and check theirs and yours or just theirs with the checkbox feature....


----------

